# CSS Debugging für IE11 nicht möglich, da nicht installierbar auf altem Win Rechner



## soezkan (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein CSS Problem mit dem Internet Explorer 11.
Eigentlich dachte ich, da ich einen XP-Rechner habe, das ich
dort auch den IE 11 installieren kann - Pustekuchen - geht nicht.
Dazu brauche ich Windows 8 - was ich mir aber eigentlich nicht
installieren möchte, da ich ohnehin auf dem Mac entwickle.

Doch da meine Website vermutlich auch IE 11-ler ansehen
wollen, weiß ich nicht wie ich das Debugging machen soll.
Auf den Fehler bin ich in einer öffentlichen Bücherei aufmerksam
geworden - dort habe ich aber keine Möglichkeit per FTP auf
meine Daten zuzugreifen.

Bin echt ratlos. 

Gibt es nicht einen IE8-Simulator oder sowas?

Vielen Danke für Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße
Soezkan


----------



## ComFreek (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß kannst du auf Windows 7 den IE 11 installieren.
(Wieso hast du noch XP? Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass eine Firma für ein 2001 herausgebrachtes OS noch irgendwelche aktuelle Software vertreibt.)

Von Microsoft kannst du XP-Images mit IE 8 bekommen. Ich finde den Link allerdings gerade nicht.
Ansonsten kannst du im IE 11 in den Developer Tools den IE 8-Modus einschalten. Bedenke aber, dass das Verhalten nie dem originalen IE 8 zu 100% gleichen wird.


----------



## SpiceLab (26. Juli 2014)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> soweit ich weiß kannst du auf Windows 7 den IE 11 installieren.


 Um der wagen Aussage Gewicht zu geben, ja, IE11 ist ab Win7 verfügbar


----------



## ComFreek (26. Juli 2014)

SpiceLab hat gesagt.:


> Um der wagen Aussage Gewicht zu geben, ja, IE11 ist ab Win7 verfügbar


Um der unzitierten Aussage Gewicht zu geben, hier ein Verweis zu einer offiziellen FAQ von Microsoft: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/internet-explorer/ie-11-faq


----------



## SpiceLab (26. Juli 2014)

Danke für das Nachreichen des Links 

War vorhin auf der Nordsee-Fähre, und hatte nur bedingt Netzverbindung. D'rum hab ich mich kurz gefasst


----------



## soezkan (30. Juli 2014)

Danke für eure Tipps. 
Leider kann ich mir Windows 7 aber im Moment nicht auf meinem Rechner installieren, da alles so gut ist wie es ist auf meinem Winrechner - habe weder die Zeit noch bin ich gewillt 100 EUR zu zahlen, nur dafür.

Wie es scheint gibt es aber dennoch keine Alternative. Gibt es eine?

Übrigens ist das die Seite an der ich arbeite: http://kabbalahvedanta.net
-> Problem: das Klappmenü oben sieht über alle gut aus (FF, Safari, Opera, Chrome, IE)
      nur der IE11 macht schlapp und verschiebt die <li> seltsam und zeigt vorallem die
      "list-styles" (bullets, squares), trotz dass ich sie abgestellt habe.

Vielleicht habe ihr den Röntgenblick der verrät wie dieses Problem auftaucht.
Mein CSS ist zu 60% Profimässig und ich kann noch viel lernen, weiß aber für
diesen speziellen Falle einfach nicht genug.

Hiiiiilllffffeeee!

Danke
Soezkan


----------



## ComFreek (30. Juli 2014)

Der IE 11 (Windows 8.1) zeigt mir unter anderem folgende Nachricht in der Konsole an:


> HTML1524: Ungültiger HTML5 DOCTYPE. Verwenden Sie die interoperable Form "<!DOCTYPE html>".
> Datei: mythologie-und-symbolismus, Zeile: 1, Spalte: 1


Dein Doctype schaut so aus:

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML+RDFa 1.1//EN">
```

Der Doctype scheint bei jeder Unterseite falsch zu sein.


----------



## soezkan (1. August 2014)

Danke für den Tipp.

Ich habe den Doctype jetzt geändert auf <!DOCTYPE html>. Alles beim Alten.
Das Menü oben wird beim IE11 verschluckt.
Ratlosigkeit ...

Noch eine andere Idee?

Danke.

Liebe Grüße
Soezkan


----------



## ComFreek (1. August 2014)

Mit den herausstechenden Listenpunkten sieht es zwar ein bisschen blöd aus, aber im Groben funktioniert es bei mir:


----------



## soezkan (1. August 2014)

War gerade am Arbeiten - Danke für den Screeenshot.
Die roten Balken sind jetzt weg.

Ich habe eine Browserweiche mit PHP in mein Template
gesetzt und diese Datei mit Trial&Error versucht zu bearbeiten:
http://kabbalahvedanta.net/sites/all/themes/rodurago/css/ie11-fixes.css

*Was aber einfach nicht klappen will:*
* Ich versuche das Hintergrundbild, dessen Höhe ca. genauso hoch ist wie
  das <li> auf die richtige Position zu bekommen. Mit "background-position:"
  habe ich es nicht hinbekommen  => Im FF oder Safari passt alles.
* Die <li>-Stlyes (bullets, squares) lassen sich einfach nicht unterdrücken.

In beiden Fällen scheint der IE11 sich die bullets und die Positionen des
background aus einem anderen CSS zu holen, was ich aber nicht kapiere,
da ich im <head> die http://kabbalahvedanta.net/sites/all/themes/rodurago/css/ie11-fixes.css
als letzt style-Angabe drinstehen habe: eigentlich sollten doch alle davorliegenden
Styles überschrieben werden oder?

Bin mit meinem "CSS" echt am Ende ... ich kapier den IE11 einfach nicht.

Gibts da noch Einfälle?

Ganz vielen Dank für weitere Hilfe.

Liebe Grüße
Soezkan


----------

